# Installing LGB 65003 sound unit in LGB Diesel Switcher



## nickpenn19 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm somewhat new to world of G-scale railroading. So far, I've taken the easy way out in adding sound to my layout. First there was a LGB mogul with sound preinstalled. Then I purchased an LGB sound tender for my PRR 2-4-0. I want to add sound to my other two locos (LGB diesel switcher and LGB forney). My layout is analog and I dont' see myself converting to DCC anytime soon.

I've decided to start with the diesel switcher. My thought is that the easiest way would be to use the LGB 65003 sound unit but I'm not sure if it will fit in the loco. Has anyone ever accomplished this install? Should I go a different route such as using Phoenix sound?

Thanks so much for y'all's help!


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed a Phoenix sound unit and LGB decoder in my SVR cat switcher. The speaker was a Phoenix O gauge size and located in the cab roof. The sound is booming and capable for outdoor and analog operation. Highly recommend this setup. 

I don't think the LGB sound/speaker unit would fit but not certain. The Forney is a very tight and difficult install for any sound. 

Good Luck and keep us posted. 

Alan


----------



## nickpenn19 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Alan. 

Looking like Phoenix is the way to go in the forney. For the diesel, how difficult was the install? I may add the diesel sound to a trailing car just to avoid the headache! 

Nick


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Diesel? 

The older 2063 D&RGW has lots of room. Newer version is tight due to the new weights used (no lead for weight anymore). 
On mine, I cut the grill and placed a speaker behind the grill with a brass colored mesh. A square speaker fit perfectly on the rear of the grill. 

The Forney sound (2k2 wit speaker and battery) from Phoenix sound fits nicely in the fuel box as do the switch and programming jack(both are on the bottom of mine). 
I have installed these in several forneys for friends. 

PS, retail price wise, the Phoenix and the LGB are similiar in price, but the Phoenix has many programmable features and can be reprogrammed to another engine if desired. LGB 6500x series is fixed sound and you must but the reed switches and power backup caps separately which places the cost if you need these above the phoenix. Both have DCC capability.


----------

